# Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

Nabend 

Es hat sich ja einiges auf dem Internetbrowsermarkt getan, welchen Browser nutzt ihr am meisten? Habt ihr Probleme (besonders hier) in irgend einer Art mit einem Browser?
Google Chrome ist im kommen, der IE ist fast Standard bei Windows-Rechnern. Wie ist es mit Apples Safari?

*Eine Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich.* 

Ich selbst nutze 3 Browser. Mein Standardbrowser ist der FireFox. Safari kann kein Flash, beim Chrome habe ich immer das Gefühl das Google weiß was ich gerade im Internet mache.


----------



## Andi1104 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

beim Chrome habe ich immer das Gefühl das Google weiß was ich gerade im Internet mache. 

Das wissen sie sowieso, sobald du etwas googlest ist es schon gespeichert :shock


----------



## VolkerN (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Hallo Uwe, 

auch die anderen Browser "sammeln" Informationen. Ich denke auf Dauer werden wir uns ohnehin damit abfinden muessen das Big Brother (egal ob Google oder MS oder der Provider oder staatliche Organisationen) mitbekommen was wir wann, wie und wo tun. 

Ich sehe in der Ueberwachung nicht einmal das eigentliche Problem. Was technisch moeglich ist wird auch in dem Bereich gemacht werden. Was mir Sorge bereitet ist die Moeglichkeit das jede digitale Information veraendert werden kann. Damit laesst sich "nachweisen" das du auf Webseiten warst die du nie besucht hast ...das du ueber eine Autobahn gefahren bist die du nie benutzt hast ...das du ... ... ... eine schon leicht bedrueckende Vorstellung ...doch auch das werden wir nicht verhindern koennen. 

Je moederner die Technik ...Smartphones, aktuelle OS, schnelle Internet-Verbindungen umso "faszinierender" die Moeglichkeiten. 

Bleibt zu hoffen das ein Volker sooo unwichtig und sooo langweilig ist dass das Mitlesen seiner Daten einfach uninteressant ist *grins*
2


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Es gibt ja auch noch andere Suchmaschinen neben Google, die oftmals sogar bessere Ergebnisse liefern. 
Bei Google merkt man schon ganz deutlich, wer zahlt steht oben... oftmals mit Treffern, die mit dem gesuchten kaum was zu tun haben.
Hab seit einiger Zeit den Opera, nachdem der Firefox immer lahmer wurde. 
Opera und Windows 7 läuft jedenfalls bestens.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*



ich nutze hauptsächlich konqueror und firefox, mit beiden hab ich keinerlei probleme hier im forum. 

opera nutze ich gelegentlich mal, hauptsächlich wenn ich aus div. gründen mit 2 verschiedenen accounts in nem forum oder auf ner webseite eingeloggt sein muss.(nein, ich hab keine gespaltene persönlichkeit, das hat technische gründe).

chrome, safari, internet explorer, galeon und den "tollen" t-online-browser hab ich nur aus beruflichen gründen installiert und nutze sie nicht freiwillig.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Also ich versuche zumindest nicht alles Preis zu geben. Facebook, Twitter und die ganzen VZ-Sachen meide ich wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. *ich geh mal aufs Klo, 10 Usern gefällt das*

Ich vertraue immer noch in erster Linie dem FireFox, deren Performance aber tüchtig nachlässt (ohne PlugIns). Ab und an verwende ich den Chrome, den IE brauche ich um meine WebCam zu steuern (Active-X Control).
Natürlich habe ich auch den FF 4.x Beta auf meiner Maschine, aber wirklich besser ist er nicht. Wirkt sehr Träge. 
Opera hatte ich mal getestet, aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier, hat mir irgendwie nicht gefallen.
Safari ist nun mal auf einem Apple-Devise Standard, ist eigentlich ganz OK, aber Tabbed-Browsing ist wohl bei dem gutem Steve Jobs ein Fremdwort.

Mal sehen was sich so Entwickelt


----------



## VolkerN (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also ich versuche zumindest nicht alles Preis zu geben. Facebook, Twitter und die ganzen VZ-Sachen meide ich wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. *ich geh mal aufs Klo, 10 Usern gefällt das*




*grins* ...kann dir nur zustimmen.  Der Sinn von Facebook, Twitter usw. ist mir bis heute verschlossen geblieben ...vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal einen herrlichen Vergleich gelesen: 

Zu Twittern ist wie oeffentlich zu Pupsen 
 

...wobei natuerlich jeder pupsen ...aehem twittern kann wie er will  

...andererseits ...die Daten die durch Twittern generiert werden sind zum grossen Teil so sinnfrei das sich vermutlich selbst eine Software zur automatischen  Auswertung schwer tut: 
-> 

Als Browser verwende ich uebrigens meistens die Portable-Version von Firefox (via USB-Stick) ...und ich find auch: Die Geschwindigkeit nimmt mit weiter steigender Versions-Nr. eindeutig ab 

...den IE verwende ich weil er auf fast jedem PC verfuegbar ist.


----------



## Plätscher (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Hallo,

ich benutze schon seit dem letzten Jahrtausend Opera. War damals noch koistenflichtig aber jeden Pfennig wert.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch Chromium drauf (um über den Tellerrand zu schauen) und Reqong weil er sich so schön ins System einfügt, benutze ihn aber nur selten.


----------



## Piddel (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Hallo,

kann Wuzzel nur zustimmen. Goggel nervt einfach und es wird immer schlimmer und sehr oft unsachlich. Besonders zum K.... ist die Jobsuche hierüber und extrem offentsichtlich wer am meisten zahlt !

Werde mal Opera mit meinem Win 7 probieren - z.zt. Firefox


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Moin,

ich nutz weitgehend den FireFox - und hab immo mit 3.6.13 keine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme (die macht eher Kaspersky  ). Opera ist nicht mehr mein Fall seit es nicht mehr auf ne Diskette passt.  Und den IE brauch man ja ab und an doch mal, wenn er eben verlangt wird (aktiveX).
Ach ja: Win7 64bit.


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Servus

Ich benutze zu 90% den IE, der Rest FF .....

Eines sollte uns aber schon klar sein .... wer im I-Net unterwegs ist ... ist "Gläsern" ... egal welchen Browser man benutzt.


----------



## zickenkind (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Moin,
ich nutze Opera als Hauptbrowser, den Fuchs und IE nur um die HP zu überprüfen ob sie auf anderen Browsern läuft. Als Betriebs-Systeme XP und Win7 pro.

@ Joachim: Du arbeitest noch mit Disketten ????? Hut ab wenn Du noch einen PC mit solch einem Laufwerk hast. Selbst wir an Bord haben die schon vor 2 Jahren abgeschafft, und das im öffent. Dienst......


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Moin,

wenn ich es eilig habe, dann Chrome.
wenn ich es "sicher" haben möchte, dann FF 3.6.13
wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt, dann IE 8 (meistens nur, weil manche Seiten oder Programme "drauf bestehen" oder zur Gegenkontrolle, wenn der FF streikt).

OS: Win7 Prof 64bit


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Servus

Lese jetzt schon öfters Win 7 64bit .....

Aktuell habe ich noch Vista 32bit am NB ....

Seid Ihr so umstiegswütig  oder ist Win 7 die "Wahl der Stunde"


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Nö,

ich bin von WinXP professional 32bit auf Win7 Home 64bit umgestiegen - da liegen Jahre zwischen. Und ich wollt endlich meine 4GB Arbeitsspeicher mal voll nutzen... stichwort Bildbearbeitung, 3D Modeller usw... Und ja - für mich ist Win7 die Wahl der Stunde.


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Servus Helmut,

kommt auf den Prozessor an und ob Dein NB überhaupt mit WIN 7 zu recht kommt. Dafür gibt es bei Microsoft ein kleines Testprogramm.

Ansonsten: Alles ist besser als Vista


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Na der Prozessor scheint nich sooooooo wichtig zu sein - ich hab nen AMD Athlon 64 X2 (2x2,3GHz) drinnen was ja nun wirklich nicht mehr ganz frisch ist. 

Wenn du Win7 richtig beine machen willst gibts 2 simple Tuningmaßnahmen wenn das Mainboard schon SATA Anschlüsse besitzt:
1. eine SSD einbauen (eine mit 64GB als Win7 Platte reicht - so etwa 100-150 Euro)
2. 4GB oder mehr (wenn Win7 64bit) Arbeitsspeicher

Noch n Tip wenn ich schon dabei bin:
Wenn man eh mind. 2 Lizenzen von Win7 brauch und noch nicht weis ob 32bit oder 64bit - dann holt euch ein Win7 Famaly Pack. Da hat man sowohl 32bit als auch 64bit und das für rund 150 Euro (Win7 32bit allein kostet schon rund 80 Euro!). Damit hat man 3 Lizenzen und kann frei zwischen 32bit und 64bit bei der Installation wählen.


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Danke für Eure Antwort 

Wenn ich umsteigen würde, dann mit einem neuen NB ....

Das jetzige NB (Sony VGN-C2Z) hat gut 3 Jahre am Buckel Intel Core 2/ T5500, 1,66 Ghz 2Gb Ram

Hatte noch nie einen Absturz, es läuft und läuft ... auch für Bildbearbeitung ganz passabel ...

Bin aber auch ein sehr geduldiger Mensch


----------



## danyvet (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Ich verwende fast ausschließlich Moz. FF. Nur, wenn eine Seite schlecht programmiert ist, sodass sie nur auf IE läuft, dann eben den.

Bevor ich google verwende, suche ich immer erst auf Ecosia, dem Regenwald zuliebe. Was ich dort nicht finde, wird dann gegoogelt. Da ich auch ein gmail-Konto hab, auf Facebook vertreten bin, und ab und zu twittere, mach ich mir keine Sorgen, ob ich durch googeln gläsern bin oder nicht 

Hab das eh schon mal in einem anderen Thread erwähnt (weiß nicht mehr, wie er hieß, es war auch eine Umfrage, ob man Social Networks nutzt): ich nutze FB und Twitter nicht, um öffentlich zu pupsen, sondern um mich zu vernetzen. Darin seh ich den Sinn von FB & Co.
Wir haben in Wien zb. mal innerhalb weniger Stunden eine Spontan-Demo mit rund 200 Teilnehmern zustande gebracht. Die Mobilisierung ging fast ausschließlich über social networks, z.T auch über sms. Seit ein paar Tagen gibts auch eine Petition (als FB-"Veranstaltung"), bei der man gegen das Schnabelkürzen von Küken unterschreiben kann. Da sind in ca. 3 oder 4 Tagen über 11.000 Unterschriften zusammen gekommen! 
Ich hab auch zum Glück keine Kontakte, die schreiben "Geh mal kurz aufs Klo" 
Ich denke, das ist ein Vorurteil von Leuten, die social networks nicht nutzen. Mag schon sein, dass manche sowas machen, aber die Regel ist es nicht. Es ist nützlich, um Informationen zu verbreiten, Petitionen unters Volk zu bringen, usw. Natürlich gibts ab und zu auch sowas wie smalltalk, aber ist eher die Ausnahme.


edit: achja, und weil ihr das auch alle erwähnt: Mein Betriebssystem am Netbook ist Win 7 Starter (war schon drauf). Am Turm hab ich noch Win XP. Und auch noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk, das ich aber nicht mehr benutze


----------



## Koipaar (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze beruflich und privat IE und FF, FF aber häufiger, läuft stabiler. Aber da hier viel über Betriebssysteme geschrieben wurde, wir steigen in der Firma um auf Win7 und die CS5 von Adobe, hat zufällig Erfahrungen mit dieser Kombi?

Liebe Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## koifischfan (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze schon seit dem letzten Jahrtausend Opera. War damals noch *koi*stenflichtig aber jeden Pfennig wert.



Das war doch gewollt?

Ja, ich auch Opera, seit 3.xxxx


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Dumme Frage zwischendurch: ist die Hinweis-Box im Opera mit runden Ecken und Schatten? Mal jemand n Bildschirmfoto? Möcht mir Opera nicht extra installieren nur um zu schaun obs geht...


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Moin zusammen,

ich benutze eigentlich auch schon immer den Mozilla..bin damit bisher sehr gut gefahren und werde ihn auch weiter beibehalten.
Hin und wieder mal den IE, aber eher selten.
Mit dem Rest könnt Ihr mir vom Leibe bleiben.


----------



## koifischfan (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Ich möchte jetzt keinen Text schreiben. 

Wer Opera nicht benutzt, ist nur zu faul, ihn sich persönlich einzurichten. Bei PCs (persönlicher Computer) ist das ähnlich. Bis auf das Hintergrundbild ist dort nichts eingerichtet.
Beim Browser wird es nicht viel anders sein. Kennste einen, kennste alle. IE, FF, Chrome, Safari.


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

 So sollte es auch aussehen....

Soll  von Joachim sagen - PC ist schon aus.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*



Digicat schrieb:


> .... wer im I-Net unterwegs ist ... ist "Gläsern" ... egal welchen Browser man benutzt.



Das kann ich voll unterschreiben, und Du kannst sogar das I-Net weglassen, also: 
 ".... wer unterwegs ist ... ist "Gläsern" ... egal welchen Browser man benutzt.". 
Aber wird es nicht langsam Zeit sich dagegen zu wehren ? Oder sind alle schon am resignieren ? Von daher: so wenig Transparenz wie möglich. 
Denn wo es hinführt wenn der Bürger all zu Gläsern ist wissen wir aus der Geschichte. 

@Joachim, Box ist nit Schatten und Rundecken. Opera und Win 7
Sehr gute Lösung so ne Hinweisbox für aktuelle Themen 

Gruss Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Was machst du dagegen, Wuzzel? Du bewegst dich ja auch im Netz...


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Dany... klar... damit bin ich groß geworden. Ich bin schon ne Ewigkeit im Internet, damals waren Telefonrechnungen im 4-stelligen Bereich keine Seltenheit *seufz* ... also als Net Junkie ... kommste da kaum von los. 

Zur Frage: Ich nutze aktiv keine sogenannten sozialen Netzwerke, ich zahle sehr viel mit Bargeld, und  wähle Parteien, die dies Vorrantreiben nicht mehr. 
Ach so... ich bin außerdem [OT]Warmduscher [/OT]und Hausfrontenverpixler. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Moin!

Danke an die Opera Tester - jemand mit Safarie, Chrome dabei, der das auch noch machen könnte? 

@Koifischfan
Nene - ich bin nicht zu faul den Opera zu installieren, ich brauch ihn ja eigentlich nicht weil ich mit dem FF zufrieden bin. Und meine PC und die von freunden bau ich seit 1992 selber, da weis ich was ich verbaut habe...


----------



## Christine (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Hallo Joachim,

im Chrome sieht es nicht anders aus als im FF (denke ich zumindest), aber guck selber


----------



## axel (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Internetbrowser- [Umfrage]*

Hallo

Ich hab jetzt im Rahmen eines kleinen PC Kurses etwas zu dem Thema gehört .
Also den Internetexplorer nehme ich jetzt  nur noch dazu um das System zu aktualisieren.
Jetzt nutze ich Firefox, da bei dem keine Active X Steuerelemente ausgeführt werden können.
Da verstecken sich wohl auch Schadprogramme darin.

Folgende Add-Ons für Firefox zum Thema Sicherheit wurden mir empfohlen :

BetterPrivacy, Cookie Button, Flagfox, GoogelSharing, HTTPS-Everywhere, NoScript,
RequestPolicy, Wot, Microsoft.Net Framework Assistant

Die hat ich jetzt alle eingefügt.
Wer mir noch sinnvolle Add- Ons empfehlen kann , immer her damit .

lg
axel


----------

